# Request from the forum's secret Santa



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

A forum member, who wants to remain anonymous, contacted the moderators and wants to, again this holiday season, provide a monetary donation to forum members who might appreciate it and need a little extra help.

What we need are a few names and addresses of deserving forum members. We certainly don't want anyone's name posted here, so if you've got a forum member in mind who could use a little help for the holidays (it could even be yourself), send me a private message with the name and address of the forum member. I'll pass along the information to the anonymous secret Santa.

I wish that I could say who it is, but I promised that I wouldn't. 

---------------------

*Update Dec. 5:* Secret Santa has informed me that enough names have arrived, and that two recipients were selected. Once again, thanks Secret Santa. You're a good person!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you secret santa! What a great thing to do!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Thank you secret santa! What a great thing to do!


+1 !


----------

